# Dodge College at Chapman University



## Luke18 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Is there anyone outhere who should give to me any accurate feedback about graduate program at Dodge college?
I'm interested in cinematography.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rob0683 (Oct 3, 2011)

The facilities are amazing and the professors and guest lecturers are as well.

I started here a month ago and have had dinner with Roger Birnbaum (CEO of MGM) and met, Betty Thomas, Amy Pascal (Co-chair Sony Pictures), Howard Weitzman, Skip Brittenham, and Jeff Berg (ICM).  They are also building a backlot and a filmmakers village.  I couldn't be happier.  The cine program is good too.


----------



## asr (Oct 25, 2011)

The program is great; I couldn't be happier. The biggest downside is that it's a 2-hour commute to LA in traffic -- a little annoying when you have an internship, but definitely doable. Also, the "Filmmaker's Village" that Rob mentioned is still in the planning stages, and probably won't be complete for several years.

These are relatively minor complaints. The actual program and facilities are incredible.

As a side note, the cinematography program is especially strong. You can check out some previous student work at the college's Vimeo: http://vimeo.com/dodgecollege


----------



## rob0683 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes the commute does suck but the pros for me outweigh the cons.


----------

